# KEM Official Website



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey everyone! I’ve slowly been chipping away at making my own website as a means to promote myself as well as have all my music and rescores in one place, this is where it’s at in its current state, I’d love some feedback on it!!





__





Kenneth Mulwee – Media Composer







kennethmulwee.com


----------



## cedricm (Jan 20, 2022)

Congrats!
Though Neither of the 'ABOUT", "MUSIC","CONTACT" & "SUBMIT" buttons are working for me on MS Edge & Firefox & Opera (Windows 10).


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jan 20, 2022)

Looks like this on my iPad:






Compose
r

etc.


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Congrats!
> Though Neither of the 'ABOUT", "MUSIC","CONTACT" & "SUBMIT" buttons are working for me on MS Edge & Firefox & Opera (Windows 10).



Yeah those are the kinks I have to iron out, I’m by no means a webpage designer so making the buttons route to their correct places has been my biggest struggle


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Looks like this on my iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting, I haven’t checked out the iPad layout yet, only desktop and mobile, thanks for pointing that out I’ll see if I can fix that!!


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 20, 2022)

Looks great on chrome on a big screen.  

For mobile I think you can grab the user-agent and do stuff to CSS <shudder> but im sure there are better solutions


----------



## Fab (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice man!

A few things I would look at on your landing page:

- The top menu bar is barely visible, maybe add a solid color behind it.
- Similar problem with your name and 'Media Composer', stick a banner behind it or something?
- I don't really like scrolling too much to find your work, maybe bump the media content above the 'ABOUT ME' section.


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> Looks great on chrome on a big screen.
> 
> For mobile I think you can grab the user-agent and do stuff to CSS <shudder> but im sure there are better solutions



If I can figure out how to do that on Wordpress I’ll give it a go!!


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

Fab said:


> Nice man!
> 
> A few things I would look at on your landing page:
> 
> ...



That top menu bar is something I’ve been having some trouble with, I can’t figure out how to change it so I’ve just left it for now, once I figure out how I’ll use something more visible and route all the buttons to go to different parts of the webpage, which would hopefully solve the last point you made

A few friends of mine have pointed out that my name and title are difficult to see with the white font and my picture in the background in certain parts so it’s definitely something I’ll look into. Also in regards to that, I was thinking about buying the font that was used for the official TENET logo for my name, aside from the fact that it just looks cool I think it would give everyone a hint as to what I’m all about…


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 20, 2022)

tc9000 said:


> For mobile I think you can grab the user-agent and do stuff to CSS <shudder> but im sure there are better solutions


CSS media queries are definitely the way to go here! There are also plenty of WordPress themes that are designed to be properly responsive, though floating text over images like that is always a bit of a tricky case to get just right. If you're using a theme builder, often they have built-in settings to tweak designs by common breakpoints (desktop, tablet, and mobile). If you're writing CSS yourself, there's plenty of great documentation out there how to do this:









Beginner's guide to media queries - Learn web development | MDN


In this lesson you have learned about media queries, and also discovered how to use them in practice to create a mobile first responsive design.




developer.mozilla.org


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

labyrinths said:


> CSS media queries are definitely the way to go here! There are also plenty of WordPress themes that are designed to be properly responsive, though floating text over images like that is always a bit of a tricky case to get just right. If you're using a theme builder, often they have built-in settings to tweak designs by common breakpoints (desktop, tablet, and mobile). If you're writing CSS yourself, there's plenty of great documentation out there how to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wordpress does give me the ability to view how the webpage looks on desktop, mobile, and tablet which has certainly been very helpful, some of these minor details get lost in translation which can be frustrating as it makes them standout when they should really be smaller eye candy things, I’ll see what I can do


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 20, 2022)

Me when asked to cut code: HTML: yeah sure. JavaScript: HECK YEAH. CSS: rrrrrrrrrrgghghghghg

EDIT: HAH like front end is cutting code <HAHA drawing fire>


----------



## KEM (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh yeah this looks awesome, and it’s like $30 so why not?!


----------



## KEM (Jan 21, 2022)

So I just updated the site to where all the titles/headlines use the TENET font and the buttons/bodies use the regular font, I think they work well together and it creates a good contrast

I feel like the site overall looks best on mobile, for example my name when you first open up the site covers the entire screen and looks really good, but on the desktop version it looks kinda small and leaves too much open space but I don’t know how to change it without it effecting the mobile site as well


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 21, 2022)

Congrats KEM! FYI, you need to use a browser recognition script and/or a smaller font for your name on the homepage. Here's how my Android cell renders the page.


----------



## KEM (Jan 21, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Congrats KEM! FYI, you need to use a browser recognition script and/or a smaller font for your name on the homepage. Here's how my Android cell renders the page.



Dammit… I’ll fix it soon, on my iPhone it’s fine


----------



## KEM (Jan 21, 2022)

This is how it looks for me


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 21, 2022)

don't use pictures of studios you don't own.


----------



## KEM (Jan 21, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> don't use pictures of studios you don't own.



Well yeah, they’re placeholders


----------

